# Ukraine and Russia: What's going to happen?



## Attacker3 (Nov 27, 2018)

As you've probably heard by now, on November 25th, 3 Ukraine warships were seized by Russian forces. This was after they had been fired upon by Russian ships. Ukraine has implemented a 30 day martial law which involves curfews and such on regions by the Russian border. The ships and the crew have been seized, and Ukraine has asked for more sanctions to be applied to Russia.

What the hell do you think is going to happen? I think that unless some other country steps in and does something, it's not going to lead anywhere. Russia's economy is doing extremely well, even with the hefty sanctions levied against them, and it keeps growing. I think they're going to be able to keep bullying Ukraine unless the rest of Europe tells them to knock it off. I'm hoping it doesn't come to war, and unless Russia actually invades Ukraine, I don't think it will, but shit is heating up, boys. If something does happen, don't be surprised.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 27, 2018)

>Russia's economy is doing extremely well

BS. Even Kudrin admitted so.


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 27, 2018)

Reploid said:


> >Russia's economy is doing extremely well
> 
> BS. Even Kudrin admitted so.


It's been hovering at around 1% to 2.5% growth in the past couple years. They've been doing well considering the sanctions that have been placed on them, and it's mostly due to their agricultural development they've been focusing on. I'm not saying they're the biggest economy or the best, just doing well considering the sanctions placed on them.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Kudrin


Who's this guy?


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 27, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Who's this guy?


Russian Accounts Chamber Chairman.

What do you think will happen between Russia and Ukraine?


----------



## pivix (Nov 27, 2018)

I suppose nothing will happen. Germans/USA will talk with Ukrainian gov and everything will be back as it was before in that region.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Russian Accounts Chamber Chairman.
> 
> What do you think will happen between Russia and Ukraine?


Russia wants to rebuild the puppet government in Ukraine and they are not happy when the actual President receives western's support.


----------



## pivix (Nov 27, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Russian Accounts Chamber Chairman.
> 
> What do you think will happen between Russia and Ukraine?


Just a simple provocation, but who knows who started it, and what provocator wanted to achieve?  Maybe Ukrainians wanted to delay next year presidental election, so they provoked Russians (if Russians wanted to provoke Ukraine, they could just wait till nord stream 2 will be complete and then stop supply ukraine with their gas).


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 27, 2018)

Russia is now putting the captured sailors on trial, and Russian coastal defense systems are being moved around by Russia.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2018)

Russia finally bringing that rebellious Ukrainian province to heel?


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 27, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Russia finally bringing that rebellious Ukrainian province to heel?


yes gomrade :-DDDD
Ugraine wilb be unber Brussian ruel once again! :-DDDD


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2018)

What do you mean what's going to happen?  Russia will slaughter people and take over the entirety of Ukraine while the rest of the world is too busy dealing with their own problems to do anything about it.  The US will obviously ignore the fact that it's happening altogether because Trump always looks like a whipped poodle whenever he's in a room together with Putin.


----------

